# Olie, Olie, Olivinha é + de 1000!



## Vanda

Olie, durante a noite, na calada, 

você resolveu ultrapassar a barreira do som!

Somos muito felizes em ter

uma patrícia "do lado de lá" 

para nos ajudar! 

Esperamos os próximos 1000 

para muito em breve!

bjim

​


----------



## Mangato

Parabens Olivinha.
 E muito obrigado pelas ajudas

Até os dois mil

Beijinhos

Mangato


----------



## olivinha

Puxa, obrigada, gente. É sempre um prazer ajudar e ser ajudada no nosso cantinho. 
Vanda, você é nota 10! Difícil encontrar uma moderadora tão, tão, tão... tão gente boa como você. 

Mangato, espero muy pronto dar-te os parabéns também. Aliás, suas contribuições têm enriquecido muito nossas discussões.

Um beijo e obrigada.
Olie


----------



## Outsider

Muitos parabéns por ter alcançado o primeiro marco oficial no fórum. A sua presença é sempre agradável.


----------



## olivinha

Ah, querido Out, muito obrigada. A sua presença também.
O


----------



## Macunaíma

Pôxa, Olivinha, me desculpe o atraso usual (eu realmente só visito a Congrats Page quando não tenho mais _nada_ para fazer), mas não posso deixar de te dizer que gosto muito da companhia de uma carioca _ishpérrta _como você lá no fórum. Você não só é uma pessoa muito sabida (acho que só em Minas ainda se diz _sabido(a)_), mas extremamente prestativa e simpática (carioca, enfim).

Meus parabéns!!!!!


_Macunaíma_

Vanda, quando der uma festa no Congrats Page me mande um convite por PM!


----------



## olivinha

Oi, Macu,!
Que _goshtosésimo_ que foi receber a tua mensagem. Adorei! Eu também aprecio muito a tua companhia. Para mim, o melhor dela é que além de aprender tanto de teus posts, às vezes, eu me torço de rir com as tuas saídas. São geniais! Ou seja, és um rapagão inteligente e divertido. What else do we need? 
O


----------



## MOC

Se Macu veio atrasado, imagina eu. Parabéns post número 1175 (roubando a piada do Ronan no meu). Provavelmente você já nem vai ver isto, mas se vir fica sabendo que gosto também bastante da sua participação no fórum.


----------



## olivinha

Obrigada pelas palavras, MOC, me fizeram sentir ainda mais especial.


----------

